# Let's see your OTTBs!!!



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is my OTTB, Tuff. I'd love to see other OTTB and their new jobs and new life.

Here is Tuff just starting to be retrained. Fox Hunting is in his future!


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

This is Kate. She doesn't have a new career quite yet, because she's a baby mama until January, but I'm thinking jumping is in her future.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_6iRRuL8ST-E/SwMyYvUcQzI/AAAAAAAAACc/LEXq-sJ-Luc/s1600/Kate+4.bmp

She looks spectacularly downhill in this picture, but she's actually not, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

This is the OTTB I ride sometimes.


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice! I know there are more...keep em' coming!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I have rescued several off track Thoroughbreds. They always seem to find themselves in crummy situations I guess. Here are a few of them:

Kitty - Currently here learning to be a Trail horse/4-H horse
















Kitty in her arrival condition:









Zelous - This boy came strait off the track but was the most wonderful horse I've ever met. He is such a sweet heart and it was very hard for me to part with him. He loved his new job and was very trusting, pictured with a guy whos never ridden before 
















(Here is what Zealous looked like upon arrival here)









This is Swifty, another one I have a soft spot for. He was a sweetheart as well and took right to being the worlds best kid safe horse with a heart of Gold. He'd been off the track for two years before coming her but hadn't been ridden in that time.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^That Swifty is GORGEUS!!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Charity (My Sweet Charity). She is a lesson horse where I ride. If I didn't buy Murray, she would have been mine for keeps. =]


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

Charity?...lol Thats my real name! Funny.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

The OTTB I used to lease last year, Cheza.


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

heres my tb mare tricky


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

here's my OTTB Ice, he had only been off the track for a year when I bought him in July.

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1193948452354_1337700754_546961_7589514_n.jpg
He was actually skinny, in that pic you can SLIGHTLY see his ribs, but the picture facing the left made him look emaciated.

http://i46.tinypic.com/n1oydk.jpg
A month later, and his coat looked soooo much better!

http://i50.tinypic.com/2dtu4vk.jpg
Almost 3 months later, and you can still kind of see those ribs on his right side.....

http://i47.tinypic.com/nfff4i.jpg
aaand him under saddle. This was before the "come to jesus" meeting, so I'm telling him "WALK"

I need to take more pictures of his fuzziness, but I haven't ever remembered to bring my camera out to the barn


----------



## PontiMinto (Dec 22, 2008)

i used to lease a ottb called Bailey he was epic but there was time where he would be the tipical race horse
this is when i first got him








this is the day he left.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

This is Ghost, my old OTTB:


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

Beautiful horses!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

This is Maddy
6 yr old OTTB
Got her 2 years ago right off the track
she is about 16 hands

and such a DIVA! :lol:

1st one is when i first got her
the rest are over the last 2 months


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

heres my baby, Charmer  i loves him!
<<thats him in my avatar..gotta love the tounge, right? haha

annddd..his job now:


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Here is my Ottb Hero


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Valid Diablo, more commonly known as Freddy. <33 Me and my sister lease him. He came off track because of an injury, and he was actually a successful racehorse for some time. He was born in Florida, and when he was pulled off track he was sold to another farm where he was neglected. His current owner picked him up for $1800; he was terribly thin, with horrible feet, a bone spur in his front leg, and with a note from a vet who thought he would never be ridden past a walk.
Well, needless to say, he's come a very long way.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Everyone has such beautiful horses..
Here are my two TB's Both were trained to run but never did. Tiny the first one is almost 9. He has joint issues so I do not ride him at the moment. Next is my new mare Candi. She is 4 1/2 and I recently sent her out for training. Both horses were bred and raised by my Dad.
Since the gal in the first pic with Candi can't work horses at the moment I sent her someplace else. He starts them all n a western saddle. 
I love my TB's...<3 <3 <3 them...


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

My boy Shea, 8yo gelding. Raced 2-3 times, had a bit of retraining and then pretty much sat in a paddock before I got him. I have now had him for almost 2 years.

Day I brought him home:









Recent months:


----------

